# Bite report: Jungle Carpet Python



## VinceG (May 24, 2010)

My JCP bit me yesterday, but it was kinda my fault; I didn't cleaned my hand after playing with my dog! So when I grabbed him, he started by constricting my wrist, and then bit me on the top of my hand. I barely felt something, but when he stopped biting me, a lot of blood dropped because of the constriction! Normally, he's tame outside of his enclosure, but inside it, he is evil :evil: ! He constricted me for about 30 minutes, then I decided to just unwrap his body! he almost bit me a second time! 

Here is the evil guy:


And my hand:


----------



## thebugfreak (May 24, 2010)

when a big constrictor such as an anaconda, adult reticulated python, burmes.. etc constricts you, if you put hot water over the snake, it lets you go. and also, if you pour drinking alchol or vinegar in the mouth that works too. you can also bend the tail backwards. (not so much that it will break) 

my friend has a pet reticulated python. a huge beast. whenever he feeds it or is maintaining the cage, he never goes alone. has his parents and his bro watch his back.


----------



## VinceG (May 24, 2010)

thebugfreak said:


> when a big constrictor such as an anaconda, adult reticulated python, burmes.. etc constricts you, if you put hot water over the snake, it lets you go. and also, if you pour drinking alchol or vinegar in the mouth that works too. you can also bend the tail backwards. (not so much that it will break)
> 
> my friend has a pet reticulated python. a huge beast. whenever he feeds it or is maintaining the cage, he never goes alone. has his parents and his bro watch his back.


I've heard about the alchol trick but not the hot water, I'll try that next time!

Yeah, at least it was not a beast like a retic or whatever! ouch lol!


----------



## pitbulllady (May 24, 2010)

I had to laugh that the snake, which still seems to be a little guy(my JCP is over 8 feet long and weighed 16 pounds when I had him at the vet's this past March, and that was following his winter "fast"), actually had his prey drive triggered by the smell of a DOG, as if he could actually eat one!  Napoleon complex much?

I have found that the cage aggression is VERY common in pythons of many species, though.  Pythons just tend to be more territorial than most snakes about their cages.  My Green Ghost Ball Python will chew you a new one if you just reach inside his cage, and it's not a feeding response, either.  I have to pick him up with a towel, but once he's out of his domain, he's a typical, laid-back Ball Python.  If you REALLY want to experince cage aggression/territorial biting, try a big Papuan Python, oh, say...around 14-15 feet.  Fortunately, my JCP boy is one of the most mellow, lazy, and probably not-too-bright snakes I've ever had.  He literally can't figure his way out of an open snake bag, but I still love him.  He's a gorgeous snake and a really good "PR" snake, because anyone can pet him or hold him.

pitbulllady


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 24, 2010)

Our BCI is like that in his cage as well, he isn't really aggressive as in biting and striking, but he certainly looks at your hand like he wants to eat it. Once he's out though, he's a teddy bear. He does this weird thing where he'll rub his face against yours. It was a little unnerving the first time he did it to me, but I'm used to it by now. 

It's a gorgeous JCP. I can't wait to get one...I just need the space. 

Cass


----------



## Crysta (May 24, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Our BCI is like that in his cage as well, he isn't really aggressive as in biting and striking, but he certainly looks at your hand like he wants to eat it. Once he's out though, he's a teddy bear. He does this weird thing where he'll rub his face against yours. It was a little unnerving the first time he did it to me, but I'm used to it by now.
> 
> It's a gorgeous JCP. I can't wait to get one...I just need the space.
> 
> Cass


BCI says 'If only I could eat this huge piece of meat!' .... lol


----------



## thebugfreak (May 24, 2010)

it was actually on animal planet. haha. some show called the big squeeze or someting. pretty interesting. 

a zookeeper was chaging the bulb on a reticulated python or something and the python constricted him. and his assistant got like a kitchen knife and started to stab the hell out of the snake. that didnt help much. and when they finally got him out, his heart already stopped. but he survived the whole ordeal somehow. i think he mentioned about how before he lost consciousness, he thought about his 3 yrd old son or daughter. sad.


----------



## pitbulllady (May 25, 2010)

thebugfreak said:


> it was actually on animal planet. haha. some show called the big squeeze or someting. pretty interesting.
> 
> a zookeeper was chaging the bulb on a reticulated python or something and the python constricted him. and his assistant got like a kitchen knife and started to stab the hell out of the snake. that didnt help much. and when they finally got him out, his heart already stopped. but he survived the whole ordeal somehow. i think he mentioned about how before he lost consciousness, he thought about his 3 yrd old son or daughter. sad.


If you actually believe anything on Animal Planet these days, I've got a nice ocean-front resort in Colorado I'm trying to sell...interested?  I'll let you have it for a steal, and if you act before midnight tonight, I'll throw in a really cool bridge in Brooklyn for free, along with a complimentary genuine Rolex watch.

Seriously, along with most Animal Planet programming, that was one of the most sensationalistic, overblown piece of fear-mongering I'd ever watched.  I would not be surprised if the HSUS was not a key "information" provider for that one.  Animal Planet is largely controlled by HSUS, so naturally that network airs the AR perspective.  I no longer even watch Animal Planet due to the garbage they show.

pitbulllady


----------



## Lucas339 (May 25, 2010)

pitbulllady said:


> If you actually believe anything on Animal Planet these days, I've got a nice ocean-front resort in Colorado I'm trying to sell...interested?  I'll let you have it for a steal, and if you act before midnight tonight, I'll throw in a really cool bridge in Brooklyn for free, along with a complimentary genuine Rolex watch.
> 
> Seriously, along with most Animal Planet programming, that was one of the most sensationalistic, overblown piece of fear-mongering I'd ever watched.  I would not be surprised if the HSUS was not a key "information" provider for that one.  Animal Planet is largely controlled by HSUS, so naturally that network airs the AR perspective.  I no longer even watch Animal Planet due to the garbage they show.
> 
> pitbulllady


X100000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and my bredli carpet likes to try and eat me every chance she gets until she is out of the cage.  she is over 6 feet and can be a handfull when she is wrapped around your arm.


----------



## Jmugleston (May 25, 2010)

pitbulllady said:


> If you actually believe anything on Animal Planet these days, I've got a nice ocean-front resort in Colorado I'm trying to sell...interested?  I'll let you have it for a steal, and if you act before midnight tonight, I'll throw in a really cool bridge in Brooklyn for free, along with a complimentary genuine Rolex watch.
> 
> Seriously, along with most Animal Planet programming, that was one of the most sensationalistic, overblown piece of fear-mongering I'd ever watched.  I would not be surprised if the HSUS was not a key "information" provider for that one.  Animal Planet is largely controlled by HSUS, so naturally that network airs the AR perspective.  I no longer even watch Animal Planet due to the garbage they show.
> 
> pitbulllady


The story he is mentioning has a bit of truth to it. It is about Lou Daddono at Serpent Safari in Gurnee Mills, IL. He was constricted and his coworker did stab the snake and resuscitate Lou. The whole thinking about his daughter thing I cannot say. From what I remember of the story (it happened a while ago) Lou admitted to being a bit careless and didn't fully cover the snake before entering the enclosure. In the end, they tried to stitch the snake but it didn't make it. 

For the most part (especially in the past 5-10 years) those channels have done nothing but spread fear and ignorance. They weren't as bad a few years back and occasionally they had something with a bit of truth to it. 

As for the hot water or vinegar....unless you're in pretty big trouble, those may be harmful to the snake so if something as small as a JCP or BCI were to grab you, you might be overdoing it. The tail bending trick works well, or put them under some cool running water and typically they'll let go. Or our preferred method...... just don't get bit!


----------



## Toirtis (May 25, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> I've heard about the alchol trick but not the hot water, I'll try that next time!


Use cold...hot is likely to burn  the snake. Personally, I prefer a spray bottle with some ethanol or vinegar...less harmful to the snake.

First time I got nailed by a carpet was a big coastal...ended up having a fang embedded in my thumb for 3 days without knowing it...it got infected and  the fang just popped right out. My worst was a 17' burm that tagged me square in the middle of the chest....that stung a bit...lol.


----------



## Toirtis (May 25, 2010)

pitbulllady said:


> I have found that the cage aggression is VERY common in pythons of many species, though.


Whitelips and waters are terrible for it.


----------



## VinceG (May 25, 2010)

Toirtis said:


> Use cold...hot is likely to burn  the snake. Personally, I prefer a spray bottle with some ethanol or vinegar...less harmful to the snake.
> 
> First time I got nailed by a carpet was a big coastal...ended up having a fang embedded in my thumb for 3 days without knowing it...it got infected and  the fang just popped right out. My worst was a 17' burm that tagged me square in the middle of the chest....that stung a bit...lol.


Damn lol, that's way more painful than a 4" carpet lmao!


----------



## Bazzgazm (May 26, 2010)

mines gotten me 3x, all my fault in 2 years
once i even tried to pull a rat out of the cage that fell into the substrate.

Honestly, I had more blood from my tokay bite, than my carpet bite.. my carpet last bit me he was 50-52" with still a very thin build.. he'll fatten up over the next 2 years and maybe get a foot longer.


----------



## Lorgakor (May 26, 2010)

Ouch! I'm terrified of getting bitten. I don't know why, none of my snakes would do any damage, but I'm still chicken.


----------



## sharpfang (May 29, 2010)

*A Bloody Carpet*



Bazzgazm said:


> Honestly, I had more blood from my tokay bite, than my carpet bite.


LOL So True! LOL I have been bitten by many lg. snakes, incl. Carpets, Montor Lizards, skinks and such......But I have 2 say, the bloodiest bites have come from Tokays!   Yet they are so cute 2 me, In a vicious kinda-way 

Met one that was 15+ years old rescently....bigger than some Leachies!

- Jason


----------



## pitbulllady (May 29, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> LOL So True! LOL I have been bitten by many lg. snakes, incl. Carpets, Montor Lizards, skinks and such......But I have 2 say, the bloodiest bites have come from Tokays!   Yet they are so cute 2 me, In a vicious kinda-way
> 
> Met one that was 15+ years old rescently....bigger than some Leachies!
> 
> - Jason


Lizard bites are usually much worse than snake bites, because lizards have more powerful jaw muscles and they tend to hang on rather than a quick bite-and-release tactic, and some will even shake their heads or twist while biting, which makes it even worse.  Even a bite from a Broad-head Skink is worse than most non-venomous snake bites.

pitbulllady


----------

